# Gol Ibrahimovic in Cagliari - Milan. Video.



## admin (11 Gennaio 2020)

Il gran gol segnato da Zlatan Ibrahimovic in Cagliari - Milan dell'11 gennaio 2020. Lo svedese ha timbrato il cartellino alla prima da titolare.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Swaitak (11 Gennaio 2020)

Dio.


----------

